# Rinso's 40k art



## Rinso

So, I've decided to start drawing me some 40k fan art. It's my first attempt to draw in this setting. 

I decided to start with something easy - the Primarchs :laugh:
My first attempt is Lion el'Jonson. The Lion of Caliban is probably my favorite Primarch from the whole bunch. I've decided to go with a more lean and relatively ascetic look for him (ascetic considering the amount ot bling one usually assosiates with 40k...), to fit the concept he came from a feral and primitive world where I believe the warriors would strive to be most of all practical and pragmatical when it comes to gear, _and_ to feed to the idea of his Legion being like a monastic/knightly order of sorts. With that in mind, I also wanted to make him look proud - maybe even prideful - so there are certain ornamental aspects in his gear that are put there for show. But as a whole the Lion doesn't strike me as a guy to have a whole lot of armor bling; it'll be different when I do guys like Dorn or Sanguinius who I imagine to be more visually vibrant. 

Here it is:










I have already began working on my next Primarch - Leman Russ, the badass space viking. He should be done some time during the weekend (damned university...). After that, if there is an interest among you guys, I'd like it if you decide which Primarch you want me to do next. Generally, I have the ambition to do the whole eighteen.


----------



## Cypher871

Very nice. How did you achieve the artwork. Line drawn and scanned then coloured or graphics tablet input? Photoshop? Artrage? Coreldraw/Painter? I ask because I am interested in doing some of my own electronic art. I am currently learning the ins and outs of photoshop.


----------



## Rinso

Thank you. 
Yes, it's hand drawn - first penciled then inked. Then it's scanned and colored with Paint Shop Pro X3; it's pretty similar to Photoshop and in my estimation it offers much the same possibilities when it comes to digital coloring. Good for you if you're looking to improve your skills in that area - I find digital coloring to be awesome. My advice would be to dive straight in - it's not very hard, and the results can be great.


----------



## Cypher871

Thanks for the advice mate. When you have done some more can you add them into this thread, then all your great artwork will be in one place. :good:

Looking forward to your renditions.

Cy


----------



## Serpion5

This is excellent. 

If you want a suggestion may I put forth Konrad Kurze? 

Cookie now and cookie then. :good:


----------



## Rinso

Serpion5 said:


> If you want a suggestion may I put forth Konrad Kurze?


You certainly may  Since I'm kinda green when it comes to 40k fan art, I think it would be an interesting experiment if my directions would come from the outside. 

So the Haunter it is.

Thanks for the rep and the replies btw! k:


----------



## Rinso

Okay, I have another Primarch done. I said it would be Russ, but I wasn't in viking mood, so I decided to go with Serpion5's suggestion and draw Konrad Curze.

Now, I admit, he was one of the Primarchs I knew very little about. I dug around articles and art... and I found myself giving him a long and relatively hard thought. To do his drawing, I had to ask myself - what is the essence of the guy? And I got to two answers - 1) his infamy and brutality and - probably more important - 2) he was kinda a tortured soul, even a tragic figure of sorts (his last words made a strong impression on me). 
I paid special attention to 2). Hence I drew him up as a very hard and lean figure. I wanted to create an impression of a man who is eaten up from the inside and has a _very _vague "what the fuck am I doing..."-type of aura around him. So even when I compared him to the finished drawing of Lion El'Jonson, he looks kinda scrawny, miserable and bony, but I like that. I also omitted the bat wings motiffs I saw in a lot of art pieces; I feared it may be an unpopular decision but I always try to follow my gut and my gut told me - the man wants to look scary and bat wings aren't scary. Instead I went with spikes and chains with torture hooks and human skulls, and made his armor plain and dented. These are common decorations for a Traitor Marine, but the drawing represents Konrad as he was _before _he rebelled - in a sense, he was there before it became cool if you get the idea. 

So, without more rambling - here it is:









I'm waiting for the next suggestion


----------



## Serpion5

That is fantastic! :good: 

I can see a cold heart as well as a touch of regret. You`ve done well on this one. 


I can`t rep again yet, but I will be back for you. :victory:



EDIT: If you want another suggestion, Alpharius?


----------



## Rinso

Alpharius it is. And I even threw in his twin brother 

Generally, I wanted to make them relatively plain looking, in the sense that among a host of Alpha Legion warriors it would be kinda easy to lose them from view. 
I wondered wether to inculde any overtly serpent-like ornaments and stuff, but I decided against it. The twins don't strike me as guys that would go for a whole lot of decoration, especially considering their philosophy about subterfuge and secrecy. Still, there are some minor snake-ish elements such as a pale scale-like texture etched onto their power armor. Maybe after they turned traitors they became more exuberant? Maybe I should do a separate series of the traitor Primarchs as they were during the Heresy and their ascention to demonhood? 
The thing I like most about this drawing is their faces - they give nothing away, looking at you impassively as if they are playing poker. I imagine them with such "poker faces" most of the time. 

Anyway, here they are, the twin Primarchs of the Alpha Legion:










Come on, another suggestion, please  So far the idea of me getting the decision who to draw from the outside has turned out well, I think.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Have you tried to add value or color without photoshop? If you haven't, try it; challenge yourself.

Other than that, these are good.


----------



## Rinso

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Have you tried to add value or color without photoshop? If you haven't, try it; challenge yourself.


Yes, but I haven't done it in years. I'm drawing just for the pleasure and the kicks of it, and I've been doing it my whole life. Before I got a computer, I was doing everything by hand - including the coloring. But now I really like the amount of control and precision that digital software offers; not that I'm remotely good at it - you can find some amazing art out there done in Photoshop and its likes, and mine is nothing special. Still, I think that my work improved greatly when I started coloring it digitally. 
Funny, though, I could never let go of drawing the figures themselves by hand. I'm still doing that in the old fashioned way - pencil, eraser, an ink pen and a lot of muttered foul language  

For now the art I'm going to post here is going to look a bit repetitive, I know, but that's because of the goal I've set for myself (drawing the Primarchs); after I'm done with that I have ideas and sketches for a lot more lively and vivid 40k projects than simple portraits


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

To be honest I don't think a photoshop work will ever live up to an actual hand made piece of work.

But still your work looks very good.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I very much enjoy the style that you draw with. It seems cartoony, but also very serious. I would be rather ecstatic to see you draw an image of sanguinius.


----------



## Demon Prince

Hey Rinso Could You Please Do Angron?


----------



## Rinso

Okay, since both yoyoyo12365 and Demon Prince asked, Sanguinius and Angron are going to be next. It would be an interesting experience, I think, since they are _so _different from each other. 

Thanks for the replies and the kind words, guys!


----------



## Rinso

Whew, this one was a bitch... Not that I didn't enjoy drawing it, but I had so little free time this past week that I just took forever to finish.

Nevermind. Okay, as per yoyoyo12365's request, I did Sanguinius.
I decided to be bold and kinda go against the current with him. I noticed that in almost every art piece of the guy I've looked, he's depicted as a blonde. But in _Horus Rising_ he was described as black haired, and I decided to follow that. In part because I thought it would be an interesting decision in and of itself, but mostly because of the parallel it creates with the Emperor - I like to imagine Sanguinius as something of a smaller and leaner copy of his father. Hence the black hair, the golden armor and the big halo. I also went heavy with purity seals and decoration, since I don't view Sangy to be the cold ascetic type (unlike the Lion or the Haunter). 

Okay, here it is:









The next Primarch I'll draw will be Angron as per Demon Prince's request, but please feel free to give me suggestion for after that.


----------



## Serpion5

Good stuff mate. :good: 

Looking forward to your Angron. If you want another suggestion... 

Khan? Completely random Primarch name there. :laugh:


----------



## Shady ed

Russ!


Edit: Oh and I love your work man.


----------



## Rinso

Random is good, Serpion 

Okay, Khan and Russ it is.

Kinda repeating myself, but thanks for the comments - every one of them is appreciated


----------



## juddski

hey Rinso,nice work ,:victory:
how about abaddon?k:


----------



## Rinso

Okay, even though he's not a Primarch, I'll include Abaddon too. He's an important enough figure in 40k's lore after all. But how do you want him - before or after the Heresy?


----------



## Moriouce

When is Russ?! I've been waiting since you first brought him up. :grin: 

Great stuff by the way, very inspiring.


----------



## Rinso

Moriouce said:


> When is Russ?! I've been waiting since you first brought him up. :grin:
> 
> Great stuff by the way, very inspiring.


I dunno, man, my initial plan was to post him right after Lion El'Jonson, but then I decided to follow the suggestions and so came Curze, Alpharius and Sanguinius. 

As a whole, if you want to take my place at work _and_ at the university, I might be able to turn Russ in a day or two at most, but the chances are kinda slim, aren't they :biggrin:

Eventually, I'll draw every Primarch and then some. 

And thanks for the comment, your impatience is a compliment to me :friends:


----------



## troybuckle

Very nice stuff in here man good job!


----------

